# this is rasho nesterovic's year, i can feel it.



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

i can feel it in the air, and no i am not phil collins or beanie sigel. all this time he has been held down by unknown factors, never getting the 35-40 minutes a game he deserves. well that time is gone.









look into his eyes. you see he looks determined without being ruthless. there is something heroic in this man, there's a courage about him. doesn't look like a killer, comes across so calm, acts like he has a dream. full of passion.









see? look how easy he shoots over the defense. did you know he once went for 23, on 11-12 field goals against the suns? i bet you didn't. this guy can hold down the paint, step out and shoot the jumper, make behind the back passes, anything you could ever want. this is his time to shine. its now or never.

verbatim from ish


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Raaassssshoooo Nesssstetttroooovicccccc...


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

sherako said:


> i can feel it in the air, and no i am not phil collins or beanie sigel. all this time he has been held down by unknown factors, never getting the 35-40 minutes a game he deserves. well that time is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, wait......So you're *NOT* Beanie Sigel?....


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd take Jerome James over this guy.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i feel the same way, i think he might be traded so then he will be startng and will have more confidence


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

I'd take a cripple over him.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> sherako


Are you flmode at ISH.com by any chance?

If you are, that's weird. You're a Laker fan there and a Spur fan here. Very odd.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Even in Eurochamp this summer he looked pathetic. Backup center-maybe.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

sherako said:


> i can feel it in the air, and no i am not phil collins or beanie sigel. all this time he has been held down by unknown factors, never getting the 35-40 minutes a game he deserves. well that time is gone.
> 
> look into his eyes. you see he looks determined without being ruthless. there is something heroic in this man, there's a courage about him. doesn't look like a killer, comes across so calm, acts like he has a dream. full of passion.
> 
> ...




I want to know if this guy is serious...I mean, are we talking about the same Rasho? Have you ever seen him play for an extended period of time?

Don't get me wrong, he is not a _terrible_ center, he plays pretty good help defense, but "heroic"? "courageous"? "full of passion"? Not in this life.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

id take darko over him


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

I thought Rasho was a stiff, and I expected him to be traded, too. But a couple of things have caused me to re-evaluate. First, the media reported that he played very well in the European championship tournament this summer. So, maybe his skills and intensity level have improved. Second, Nazr has missed a lot of training camp. As a result, he still hasn't learned everything the Spurs' starting center should know on the eve of his first full season with the team. It doesn't take a lot of reading between the lines to appreciate that Pop isn't too happy about that. There is also a difference in the status of their respective contracts. Isn't this the final year of Nazr's contract? But Rasho still has several years remaining on his. Also, which guy probably has greater trade value? So, as I see things, Rasho will probably be the starter at the beginning of the season. If he does show real improvement, and Oberto fits into the rotation with Tim and Horry, then the Spurs might just trade Nazr instead. They can hold on to him until the trading deadline and still not incur the luxury tax penalty.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Rasho isn't that bad. Jerome James over Nesterovic? You have got to be kidding me. 

Rasho is a good defender, and he has a solid offensive game for a Center. Offensively his problem is aggressiveness/confidence, and defensively his problem is that he's just not that athletic. Rasho could be useful to plenty of teams around the league given his talent, but his contract pretty much makes him not that useful overall.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm still waiting for the day that Rasho shoots a fade away tree pointer. It's in his range, i don't understand why he doesn't try one.

HE CAN MAKE IT, I BELIEVE IN HIM!


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

Word is that Rasho might start the season since Nazr has missed a lot of the preseason and Nazr is still confused out there on the court when he's playing.


----------



## dms83 (Sep 29, 2005)

Rasho Nesterovic = as MC duke tango from the and 1 mixtape tour would say "ohhhh baby, its my godson, straight outta eastern europe, the big question mark".


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Cloud786 said:


> Word is that Rasho might start the season since Nazr has missed a lot of the preseason and Nazr is still confused out there on the court when he's playing.



Yeah, that's a definite possibility. Rasho hasn't done all that fabolous either this preseason, but he's the more reliable option out of the two right now.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I wasn't as impressed as everyone else was with Mohammed. I'll give him credit, he did pretty nice in some games, but he had a horrendous Finals series and alot of the time, he looked clueless out on the court. I'm also a Rasho supporter. He is a very good defender and I like his interior toughness. He can score if he is given opportunities and is a pretty good player when he gets his confidence up. Remember how well he did two years ago in that stretch when TD was out?


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

i've always thought rasho could do better than what he does, he can be really good on defense and pretty decent on offense, one day i spent a whole game watching how many plays were run for rasho(back in oh say lke january) and he didnt get too many, but it was crazy how the other team just didnt expect it. if he got maybe one more play to be run for him, he'd average atleast one point more than what he averaged before...... he pretty much only gets points off the shot from the free throw line and from reboounds

But a savior? heroic? even me being a rasho supporter i dont think he'll be any of this


----------

